# WHO WILL WIN? ASA State



## Big John (Jul 11, 2014)

OK ASA State 3D  is this weekend. Who do you think will be at the top? List Class and Name...

With all the great shooters Georgia has I know it will be fun to find-out!!!!

RBO is going to have a great shoot for everyone this weekend. So come out and see the BEST 3D Archers get it this weekend!!!!


----------



## The Buck Bomber (Jul 11, 2014)

W- k40. Manda Strickland.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 11, 2014)

super senior...the moz or possibly moonman
open a..jonathan clark
semi pro..corey bryant
k-45..perry hughes
k-50...mi
senior hunter...stuffer
senior...bowanna
abhunter will be in there somewhere


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 11, 2014)

The person that gets a good nights sleep and shoots in a relaxed but positive state of mind. A lot of it is a mind game. 
See y'all there.   ......Good luck everyone !


----------



## hoyt44 (Jul 11, 2014)

bowanna said:


> The person that gets a good nights sleep and shoots in a relaxed but positive state of mind. A lot of it is a mind game.
> See y'all there.   ......Good luck everyone !



I agree with bowanna,  this is my first asa since 1993  wow...


----------



## NBN (Jul 11, 2014)

Super Senior- Jerry Presley
Senior Open- Eddy Jamieson
Semi-pro- Blake Burger


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 11, 2014)

Narv,

If its all gonna be a Columbus area podium why aren't you gonna win Open A?


----------



## rank bull (Jul 11, 2014)

Corey Bryant in semi pro, narvie nowling in open a , and myself in open b


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 11, 2014)

Carter Woodall in hunter.


----------



## PunchIt23 (Jul 11, 2014)

whoever has the best pencil


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jul 11, 2014)

Good luck to everyone!!! It should be a BIG TIME!!!


----------



## Marbo (Jul 11, 2014)

Will be excited to see the results posted!


----------



## GaBear (Jul 11, 2014)

It wont be me. Ya Gotta be able to pull a bow back in order to score and right now I can't.


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jul 12, 2014)

jay moon been on fire in semi.
Travis ballard. right there in a.
dustin watts smoking in 45.
Hugh bryant has turned it up in s-h
Sam smith in young adult.
zach hill.  youth.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 12, 2014)

rockbrancharcher said:


> jay moon been on fire in semi.
> Travis ballard. right there in a.
> dustin watts smoking in 45.
> Hugh bryant has turned it up in s-h
> ...



My son Shot with Zac today, That young man can light it up for sure.!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 12, 2014)

I let the arrows fall where they may and left it all on the range.  
Forget about practicing for it ahead of time. A & B range had all new lanes. 
We were all on a level playing field I guess.  I didn't do too bad considering. I'm guessing around 3rd in senior hunter ? 
It was a hoot though. Thanks for the ride. I'll be baaak !


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jul 12, 2014)

Had the best time today!! Shot with Willie, Shane and Zack!! Thanks guys for shooting with me!!


----------



## abhunter (Jul 12, 2014)

Hopefully we'll be there early a.m.

Bowhunters Forever


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jul 13, 2014)

Not I.  Haha.. Especially after how the first 15 went.  Good luck to all


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 13, 2014)

Any word yet on the "new" State Champs ?


----------



## 100hunter (Jul 13, 2014)

BobbyNSian03 said:


> Had the best time today!! Shot with Willie, Shane and Zack!! Thanks guys for shooting with me!!



I got to witness a little personal history in the making.  Sian shot her first clean round ever.  I was like someone pitching a no hitter.  We weren't competing, we were all rooting for her.  Congrats Sian.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 13, 2014)

I herd it through the grape vine EagleEye3D got a buckle. Ryan in K45.


----------



## gray bomber (Jul 13, 2014)

100hunter said:


> I got to witness a little personal history in the making.  Sian shot her first clean round ever.  I was like someone pitching a no hitter.  We weren't competing, we were all rooting for her.  Congrats Sian.


 It was good meeting and shooting with you and Sian. Myself and zach had a great time and was glad to see Sian shoot her first clean round.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 13, 2014)

bowanna said:


> I herd it through the grape vine EagleEye3D got a buckle. Ryan in K45.



we shot with him last year  he's a killa


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 13, 2014)

bowanna said:


> I herd it through the grape vine EagleEye3D got a buckle. Ryan in K45.



nope, red stake..open c.  19 bonus rings.  old geezes shoot from the red stake..it was no cake walk  19 12's takes your breath away on just 30 targets


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 13, 2014)

oldgeez said:


> nope, red stake..open c.  19 bonus rings.  old geezes shoot from the red stake..it was no cake walk  19 12's takes your breath away on just 30 targets




Your right Johnny, my Mistake. It was open C.
I shot seniors hunter from the red stake too. I didn't shoot to good either. Not that it was that hard though.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 13, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Any word yet on the "new" State Champs ?



UHHHH.. No...


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.riverbottomoutdoors.net/


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jul 13, 2014)

3 out 6. Batting 500 anit bad. And 1 got 2nd another got 3rd. Think i was real close... Good shooting gang...congrats to all....


----------

